# Ladies irons



## goldenpile

Hi!

My wife is playing with some rather old clubs (older than 15 years) with very stiff graphite shafts. Se is a high-handicapper so I think something more modern with softer shafts would fit her better as she cannot hit the ball very far. 

The reason that she sticks to those old clubs is that they have very light weight. When she tries something new she always says that they feel heavy and clumsy. (she is a light-weighter her self)

Does anyone here know where we can find the most light weighted ladies (modern) golf irons?

Grateful for any tips and ideas. 

Cheers


----------



## FrogsHair

Just throwing this question out here. The new(er) clubs she tries, do they have metal shafts or graphite? If they have metal shafts, this might be the weight difference she is feeling when compared to her current graphite clubs. then again most modern metal shafts weigh less than 15 year old graphite. 

When she tries new clubs, are they the same length as her current clubs? If they are not the same length, she will notice a big difference which could account for the clumsy feel she describes. 

My advice is to find to a qualified club fitter. A good club fitter can match her current set with newer, more forgiving clubs, and she will not notice any weight difference between the two. At the very least the club fitter will be able to tell you what her old clubs' swing weights, and lengths are, which will allow you to find something newer, and improved, that matches that swing weight,and length of her current clubs. A good club fitter might show her a club that is totally different from her current set, but allows her to swing better, and which will allow her to shoot lower scores. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## NubCat22

My girlfreind was a great golfer in highschool but she used the schools clubs so when she graduated she gave them back. Now 4 years later of trying to use my leftover mens clubs I broke down and bought her almost the identcial womens irons she had back in school and she is back to playing great. I bought her a used set of Callaway X16 Gems (womens 45 gram) shafts online. Then a new taylormade hybrid and taylormade 3 wood with womens shafts as well. Seriously have her try a womens shafted club. It will make a world of difference.


----------

